# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Houston Aquarium Society Summer Auction



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Summer auction, fish, fish stuff, plants, etc.

On the South side of town near Ellington Field.

HAS Summer Auction Info


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Summer auction, fish, fish stuff, plants, etc.

On the South side of town near Ellington Field.

HAS Summer Auction Info


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

This Sunday July 11th is the Houston Aquarium Society Summer Auction.

HAS Summer Auction


----------

